# Мы этого/это  никогда не забудем



## Gabriele8512

Добрый день!

Мне очень интересно узнать какое предложение более правильное здесь:

1) Вы нам очень помогали во время первой волны Ковида и мы этого никогда не забудем
2) Вы нам очень помогали во время первой волны Ковида и мы никогда не забудем это

Спасибо всем


Г.


----------



## Awwal12

Using "это" is hardly idiomatic here.
I actually have a hard time choosing the most suitable word order here, but probably "и мы этого никогда не забудем" would sound the best.

On a sidenote, did you mean во*л*ны?


----------



## Gabriele8512

Awwal12 said:


> Using "это" is hardly idiomatic here.
> I actually have a hard time choosing the most suitable word order here, but probably "и мы этого никогда не забудем" would sound the best.
> 
> On a sidenote, did you mean во*л*ны?



Конечно, да!

Спасибо за ваше замечание.

Г.


----------



## Vovan

Добавлю: в русском языке _ковид _обычно пишется со строчной буквы.


----------



## Rosett

Gabriele8512 said:


> 1) Вы нам очень помогали во время первой волны Ковида, и мы этого никогда не забудем
> 2) Вы нам очень помогали во время первой волны Ковида, и мы никогда не забудем это


Apparently, the first sentence is correct. Just add a missing comma.


----------



## DisposableHeroe

Я не совсем понимаю разглагольствования первого человека тут, потому что оба предложения звучат правильно и натурально в определенном контексте, разве что время глагола "помогали" можно выбрать немного другое, например "очень помогли", так как слово "очень" уже подразумевает то, что процесс был долгий и довольно продуктивный. 
В общем, оба предложения правильны.


----------



## Awwal12

DisposableHeroe said:


> потому что оба предложения звучат правильно и натурально в определенном контексте


Можете привести контекст, в котором "это" звучало бы лучше, чем "этого"?
Для меня "это" здесь звучит безальтернативно криво.


DisposableHeroe said:


> как слово "очень" уже подразумевает то, что процесс был долгий и довольно продуктивный.


Какое, по большому счету, отношение продуктивность деятельности имеет к аспекту, и как "очень" в принципе может характеризовать длительность ("вы нам вчера очень помогли, когда одолжили пять тысяч")?


----------



## Kort en Bondig

There are comprehensive resources explaining which case to use with negation – the genitive or the accusative. Typing 'винительный или родительный при отрицании' in google search delivers the necessary info. Right on the first page.

In certain cases, only one is correct. Most often, however, the application of either one is possible with the genitive being more bookish. The position of the word that is negated plays a role, meaning the further it is from the negative particle the more natural it gets to put it into the accusative case rather than genitive. It used to be that genitive was the only right case to use with negation. But since the beginning of the 19 century, it started to change. There is a quote from Pushkin: 'Can the negative particle charged with the genitive case be so powerful that is passes through all the words right to the last one, without losing its force just like the negative particles of Newton do? I guess not.'


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> There are comprehensive resources explaining which case to use with negation – the genitive or the accusative. Typing 'винительный или родительный при отрицании' in google search delivers the necessary info. Right on the first page.
> 
> In certain cases, only one is correct. Most often, however, the application of either one is possible with the genitive being more bookish. The position of the word that is negated plays a role, meaning the further it is from the negative particle the more natural it gets to put it into the accusative case rather than genitive. It used to be that genitive was the only right case to use with negation. But since the beginning of the 19 century, it started to change. There is a quote from Pushkin: 'Can the negative particle charged with the genitive case be so powerful that is passes through all the words right to the last one, without losing its force just like the negative particles of Newton do? I guess not.'


Подразумеваемая ссылка (gramota.ru) рассматривает немалое разнообразие частных случаев, не слишком связанных между собой, которые можно логически обобщить: родительный падеж ставится при полном отрицании, винительный - при частном. Там, где объём отрицания не является существенным, всё равно приходится выбирать один из падежей - в зависимости от того, что вы хотите сказать.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> которые можно логически обобщить: родительный падеж ставится при полном отрицании, винительный - при частном


Только в половине случаев это реально не работает, потому что выбора либо нет, либо он задаётся стилистическими, а не семантическими соображениями. И в конечном счёте всё будет зависеть от конкретного глагола (употребление которого с отрицаниями нужно просто запоминать)...


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Rosett said:


> Подразумеваемая ссылка (gramota.ru) рассматривает немалое разнообразие частных случаев, не слишком связанных между собой, которые можно логически обобщить: родительный падеж ставится при полном отрицании, винительный - при частном.


I would just add that like in the example provided, there can often occur 'conflicting' scenarios where one word would suggest applying the genitive case and another would normally require the accusative - all while being used next to each other in one sentence.

мы *этого *никогда не забудем - correct since *demonstrative pronouns* take the genitive case when negated.
мы *никогда *не забудем это - also correct as there is another word, besides the particle 'не' expressing negation and applying it to the whole phase, making the accusative case more welcome.

On a side note, sentences like 'мы *это *не забудем', despite maybe being not perfectly correct from the academical point of view, are widely in use.


----------



## pimlicodude

Kort en Bondig said:


> I would just add that like in the example provided, there can often occur 'conflicting' scenarios where one word would suggest applying the genitive case and another would normally require the accusative - all while being used next to each other in one sentence.
> 
> мы *этого *никогда не забудем - correct since *demonstrative pronouns* take the genitive case when negated.
> мы *никогда *не забудем это - also correct as there is another word, besides the particle 'не' expressing negation and applying it to the whole phase, making the accusative case more welcome.
> 
> On a side note, sentences like 'мы *это *не забудем', despite maybe being not perfectly correct from the academical point of view, are widely in use.


You mean word order plays a role too, I think. And moving up никогда adds emphasis to that word. And moving это to the end moves it further away from the negating words.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

pimlicodude said:


> You mean word order plays a role too, I think. And moving up никогда adds emphasis to that word. And moving это to the end moves it further away from the negating words.


What I wanted to say is: there is a 'rule' that demands that one uses the genitive case when negating a demonstrative pronoun, and there is another 'rule' that demands that one uses the accusative case when certain negative words are present in a sentence. (like никогда) But often it occurs that those come side by side. What does one do then? - Basicly use either case. 

When it comes to the distence from the negative particle and the direct object becoming a factor, here is the following. First of all, it's more of a peculiar tendency, rather than a rule. So it's not really worth it to be overconcerned with it. That being said, here is an example. 

1. Мы не читали вчера на уроке литературы учебник. 
2. Мы не читали вчера на уроке литературы учебника. 
3. Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебник.
4. Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебника.

Sentence №2 is slightly more cumbersome than the others as more parts of the sentence come in between the particle and the object. But it's not outright impossible though.

Also one may opt for either accusative or genitive to avoid eventual ambiguity with feminin nouns. Of course, if such a choice is possible in the first place. 
1. Я не читаю книги. (can be both genetive singular and accusative plural)
2. Я не читаю книгу. (accusative singlular)
3. Я не читаю книг. (genitive plural)


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> Also one may opt for either accusative or genitive to avoid eventual ambiguity with feminin nouns. Of course, if such a choice is possible in the first place.
> 1. Я не читаю книги. (can be both genetive singular and accusative plural)
> 2. Я не читаю книгу. (accusative singlular)
> 3. Я не читаю книг. (genitive plural)


#1 can be Accusatine Pl only, there’s no ambiguity, but #3 conveys a stronger negation as if in «I don’t read books at all».
#2 means that I’m not reading the book at this particular moment.


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> 1. Мы не читали вчера на уроке литературы учебник.
> 2. Мы не читали вчера на уроке литературы учебника.
> 3. Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебник.
> 4. Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебника.
> 
> Sentence №2 is slightly more cumbersome than the others as more parts of the sentence come in between the particle and the object. But it's not outright impossible though.


#2 isn’t correct. #1 requires a different word order, «Мы не читали учебник вчера на уроке литературы» (or «Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебник» which is #3.)
#4 may assume that there was more than one textbook available, none of which was used, but it would be better to say «учебников».


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Rosett said:


> #1 can be Accusatine Pl only, there’s no ambiguity, but #3 conveys a stronger negation as if in «I don’t read books at all».
> #2 means that I’m not reading the book at this particular moment.


Well, such a reply testifies that the genitive case with negation has become very uncommon in daily, conversational usage that *some *native speakers unjustly reject it as absolutely incorrect. 
Due to its more dated nature the genitive case will often seem as either more poetic and bookish than the accusative case or on the contarary more unrefined, like a form of country speech. It will likely have some emotional connotation.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

Rosett said:


> #2 isn’t correct. #1 requires a different word order, «Мы не читали учебник вчера на уроке литературы» (or «Вчера на уроке литературы мы не читали учебник» which is #3.)
> #4 may assume that there was more than one textbook available, none of which was used, but it would be better to say «учебников».


I believe the issue of theme and rheme is a whole separate one. Some of these sentences have a more broad field of usage, while the others rather limited, suitable only for a certain context.


----------



## nizzebro

Kort en Bondig said:


> Well, such a reply testifies that the genitive case with negation has become very uncommon in daily, conversational usage that *some *native speakers unjustly reject it as absolutely incorrect.
> Due to its more dated nature the genitive case will often seem as either more poetic and bookish than the accusative case or on the contarary more unrefined, like a form of country speech. It will likely have some emotional connotation.


It is not that incorrect, and no one in this thread said that it is absolutely incorrect.
The matter is the object and action used. _Я не читаю поэзии _works_, Я не читаю книги _(sing. gen.) - doesn't, because книга, without a further qualification, is "the book" in this context - that is, a defined separate entity. _Я не читаю дарующей луч знанья книги _works, and the reason is not that it is poetic and bookish, but only due to that this sort of _книга_ is a class. _Я не прочитал этой книги _may work as in this case some quantification is possible: "I've read other books  but not this one", or as well a partial sense can be projected onto the unaccomplished action. _Я не видел книги - _no trace of the book, so maybe it was not present there, _Я не видел книгу -_ might imply it is present but I failed to see it.

The difference is about partitive/objective - but only the trick is that the partitiveness manifests itself in different ways; and yet there is no need to involve some other factors and categories - as those are neither determining nor helpful.


----------



## Kort en Bondig

nizzebro said:


> It is not that incorrect, and no one in this thread said that it is absolutely incorrect.
> The matter is the object and action used. _Я не читаю поэзии _works_, Я не читаю книги _(sing. gen.) - doesn't, because книга, without a further qualification, is "the book" in this context - that is, a defined separate entity. _Я не читаю дарующей луч знанья книги _works, and it does work not because it is  poetic and bookish, but only due to that this sort of _книга_ is a class. _Я не прочитал книги _works because in this case some quantification in respect to action is possible.
> 
> The difference is about partitive/objective - but only the trick is that the partitiveness manifests itself in different ways; and yet there is no need to involve some other factors and categories - as those are neither determining nor helpful.


Учитель *не читал журнала*, он изучал оглавление, разрезал страницы, разглядывал подписи, близко поднося к лицу книжку, с наслаждением вдыхая запах типографской краски. - It definately goes about a particular magazine. Nor is there any sense of quantification.
Книгу читаешь? - (Вздох) Нет, я не читаю книги.

Турнир наций окончился. Подробности результатов его будут опубликованы в специальных отчетах. Я не пишу* отчета*. - Here is an example of a noun in its abstract definition in a sentence with no other modifiers.

Родительный падеж ― подчеркнутое отрицание, книжная речь, нейтральный стиль. Винительный падеж ― ослабленное отрицание, разговорный стиль.

If you insist you can put it like genitve vs accusative issue has nothing to do with being bookish or not but the aspects the genitive case expresses belong largely in the written language and narrations.


----------



## nizzebro

Kort en Bondig said:


> Учитель *не читал журнала*, он изучал оглавление, разрезал страницы, разглядывал подписи, близко поднося к лицу книжку, с наслаждением вдыхая запах типографской краски. - It definately goes about a particular magazine. Nor is there any sense of quantification.
> Книгу читаешь? - (Вздох) Нет, я не читаю книги.
> 
> Родительный падеж ― подчеркнутое отрицание, книжная речь, нейтральный стиль. Винительный падеж ― ослабленное отрицание, разговорный стиль.


_Учитель не читал журнал - он был на совещании_.  - по вашей логике, это разговорный стиль? Если ослабленное отрицание, тогда в чем его ослабленность, в сравнении с "не читал журнала"?
Касательно исчислимости - в вашем примере он "не читал сколько-нибудь из журнала", т.к. само чтение смешано с обработкой страниц, разглядыванием подписей и.т.п. Это, конечно, моя субъективная интерпретация, но само это предложение не вполне показательно в отношении определенности выбора падежа, чтобы можно было говорить о том или ином факторе как очевидном.


Kort en Bondig said:


> Книгу читаешь? - (Вздох) Нет, я не читаю книги.


Также можно ответить "Нет, я не читаю книгy", и мне никак не увидеть в этом ни стиля (по крайней мере, как определяющего фактора), ни силы отрицания. Родительный: либо "какой-либо книги" (партитивность через множество), либо партитивность в отношении самой книги, через тот смысл, что в данный момент он её не читает, т.е. его чтение соотносится с книгой как с материалом. Винительный - "этой книги", либо просто отрицание смыслового комплекса "читать книгу", как эхо-ответ на заданный вопрос. И винительный - более естественный выбор в таком диалоге по той причине, что и "какой-либо книги", и частичность книги - натяжка, но натяжку эту вы сами вызываете намеренно, предлагая неочевидные конструкции - и при этом не приводя никаких логических аргументов, кроме "здесь так, а здесь этак".
Я не говорю, что нет связи с книжностью (стилем). Я говорю, что книжность не является определяющим фактором, а только коррелирует с основной функцией. _Письма я вашего не читал _может быть как книжным, так и нет.


----------



## Rosett

Kort en Bondig said:


> Учитель *не читал журнала*, он изучал оглавление, разрезал страницы, разглядывал подписи, близко поднося к лицу книжку, с наслаждением вдыхая запах типографской краски. - It definately goes about a particular magazine. Nor is there any sense of quantification.


Смысл сказанного заключается в том, что учитель ВООБЩЕ не вчитывался в журнал, так как целью его было нечто иное, а именно, изучить оглавление, рассмотреть подписи с близкого расстояния, внюхаться в свежий, резкий запах типографии. Поэтому в данном случае отрицание будет ОБЩИМ в отношении чтения, что подразумевает родительный падеж после «читать».
Тем не менее, если выразить первую часть предложения отдельно, то возможны два различающихся по смыслу варианта:
1. Учитель не читал журнала. (У него или в библиотеке мог лежать где-то журнал, он даже мог брать его в руки когда-то, но так никогда и читал, в связи с чем аспект времени здесь не играет роли).
2. Учитель не читал журнал. (Это подходит к описанию определённой сцены и текущего действия. Учитель имеет доступ к журналу, например, он в данный момент держит журнал в руках или журнал лежит рядом - а учитель при этом пьёт чай или/и смотрит в окно. Это относится к сцене, в которой журнал и его чтение являются частными обстоятельствами. При этом учитель мог читать данный журнал раньше).


----------



## pimlicodude

The Terence Wade grammar book says
1. Both Gen and Acc are found with negation
он не посещал город/города

2. Where in doubt, it is advisable to use the genitive.

3. The genitive is preferred:
i) in generalised statements
я не вижу стола (I can't see ANY table)
ii) with compound negatives
он никогда и никому не говорил неправды
iii) with ни
 он не прочитал ни одной книги
iv) with abstract nouns
не иметь понятия
не обращать внимания
не терять времени
v) with a negative gerund
не скрывая своей радости
vi) with это
этого я не допущу
vii) after negated verbs of perception
он не знал урока
он не понял вопроса

4) Acc is preferred
i) when specific objects are involved
я не вижу стол I can't see the table
ii) when the object is a person
он не встретил мою сестру
iii) with false negatives (like чуть не)
он чуть не пропустил трамвай
не могу не простить его поведение
iv) where the noun is qualified by an instrumental predicate
я не считаю эту статью интересной
v) when a part of the sentence other than the verb is negated
он не вполне усвоил урок
не я придумал новый порядок
vi) in set phrase 
палец о палец не ударить "not to do a stroke of work"

5) in other circumstances, either case is possible. Some factors that influence the choice are:
i) word order (Acc when the noun precedes the verb)
идею она не поняла/она не поняла идеи
ii) The Acc is a more colloquial alternative:
я не читал вчерашнюю газету
iii) nouns in -а and -я are more likely to be used in the Acc
iv) when an infinitive appears between the negated verb and the object, the latter appears in the Acc
я не умею писать стихи

but the genitive is possible
вы же никому не даёте раскрыть рта (from Trifonov)

This book has a note:
"To avoid ambiguity, it is better to replace, say, Он не читает книги, either by Он не читает книгу, he is not reading the book, or by Он не читает книг, he does not read books (since it is otherwise not clear whether книги is genitive singular or accusative plural)"


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> 1. Both Gen and Acc are found with negation
> он не посещал город/города


These are interchangeable, but some emphasis there is anyway, either on a particular specific visit, or "any manifestation of visiting".
e.g. он никогда (даже) не посещал (этого) города; в этом месяце губернатор город не посещал; он не посетил город, так как был обижен на горожан; он не посетил города - времени не хватило.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> i) in generalised statements
> я не вижу стола (I can't see ANY table)


Any = partitive (any manifestation of table)


pimlicodude said:


> ii) with compound negatives
> он никогда и никому не говорил неправды


Никогда, никому etc suggest habitual projection - many instances of the same thing here, hence partitive.
(The meaning of the verb and the object matters anyway)



pimlicodude said:


> iii) with ни
> он не прочитал ни одной книги


No comment, self-explainable


pimlicodude said:


> iv) with abstract nouns
> не иметь понятия


Mass-like thing and partial relation


pimlicodude said:


> v) with a negative gerund
> не скрывая своей радости


Same as above


pimlicodude said:


> vi) with это
> этого я не допущу


Any instance of this I will prevent


pimlicodude said:


> vii) after negated verbs of perception
> он не знал урока


Likely to the unbound nature of "know" here; anyway this pattern allows the acc. in general as well.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> 4) Acc is preferred
> i) when specific objects are involved
> я не вижу стол I can't see the table


True


pimlicodude said:


> i) when the object is a person
> он не встретил мою сестру


Again, specific and complete, preferred when he failed or refused to perform a specific meeting, otherwise, "...моей сестры" can be used if he was there but, during all that time he didn't encounter her - no single "projection" of the sister faced.


pimlicodude said:


> iii) with false negatives (like чуть не)
> он чуть не пропустил трамвай


Specific case and unique manifestation of tram.


pimlicodude said:


> не могу не простить его поведение


A unique case of behavior at a specific time.


pimlicodude said:


> iv) where the noun is qualified by an instrumental predicate
> я не считаю эту статью интересной


Yes. However, this example is not mind-opening, let's take another one:
_Я никогда не ел пиццу сырой. _To dig into the logic, let's consider these:
_Я никогда не ел пиццу : _I'm eating pizza = never
_Я никогда не ел пиццы : _I'm eating any manifestation of pizza = no
From the above, _Я никогда не ел пиццу сырой: I'm eating raw pizza = never
(_because in the structure with the instr., there is no original "raw pizza" from which we could take a "manifestation" like in:
_Я никогда не ел сырой пиццы_ (the whole compound in the gen.)


pimlicodude said:


> v) when a part of the sentence other than the verb is negated
> он не вполне усвоил урок


Yes, вполне is negated


pimlicodude said:


> vi) in set phrase
> палец о палец не ударить "not to do a stroke of work"


There is one finger, and there is another finger - nothing to quantify


pimlicodude said:


> не я придумал новый порядок


A specific and fully determined entity


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> ) word order (Acc when the noun precedes the verb)
> идею она не поняла/она не поняла идеи


Because the fronted one  is a shift to the thematic position ('speaking of (this specific) idea, she...) A theme suggests some definiteness. The second one is not about a specific concept but rather about "the conceptual side of things".



pimlicodude said:


> ii) The Acc is a more colloquial alternative:
> я не читал вчерашнюю газету


No colloquial. The point is highlighting the object as specific, versus rendering it as a portion of reading process.


pimlicodude said:


> iii) nouns in -а and -я are more likely to be used in the Acc


Depending which nouns.


pimlicodude said:


> iv) when an infinitive appears between the negated verb and the object, the latter appears in the Acc
> я не умею писать стихи


Yes, я не умею [писать стихи]


pimlicodude said:


> but the genitive is possible
> вы же никому не даёте раскрыть рта (from Trifonov)


Body parts with the accusative are seen as separate objects in many cases  (when negated).


----------

